# Took a bad fall...



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I haven't been around for a week or so because I fell and fractured a disk! This time last week, I was off in la-la land on pain meds, and it took a few days to get accustomed to them so I could function again. 

It happened Saturday a week ago when I took Button out for her morning walk. It was raining, and I slipped on a wet step and fell straight backward, catching a higher stair step across the middle of my back. They didn't see anything on the ER x-rays, but a specialist who looked at them later spotted the fracture. My doctor ordered an MRI, which was done Friday, and I'll get the results of that tomorrow. Whatever else happens, I'm over 60 and under treatment for osteoporosis, so it could take some time for this to heal. I'm just grateful that Button wasn't hurt. I just missed falling ON her! :shocked: 

In the meantime, I just wanted to let everyone know I haven't turned "snobby" or anything... it's just difficult for me to sit at the computer for a long stretch, and I have other obligations to take care of before I go out to play in my favorite forums.

I'll be around from time to time, and I'll let you know what the doc says about my MRI results.

Theresa


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess you can say a little good and bad happened. I am so sorry that you hurt your back, thank goodness for the pain meds. but it is good you didn't fall on little Buttons. I will pray for you for a speedy and complete recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Lucy


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your fall Theresa. I hope you recover quickly and aren't in too much pain. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh Theresa, I am so sorry!!!!

Hurry and feel better. Sending hugs and prayers for you and your recovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh you poor dear gal!! So sorry this happened to you! I have a couple of 'bulging-discs' and know what back pain is like! praying that the MRI shows all that is needed is time and rest! ... and do pamper yourself and don't try to 'push' the recovery to quickly!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that you have a fractured disc. Please take care and take those pain meds. It only takes a split second for your life to change. I know.....it did for me. Good luck!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your fall.... I hope that you recover quickly.

Let us know how you're doing.

Debbie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yikes! I am so sorry to hear that you injured yourself. Please take care.....maltese make the best nurses.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone... rest assured that I'm taking it easy!

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 28 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810930


> Yikes! I am so sorry to hear that you injured yourself. Please take care.....maltese make the best nurses.[/B]


Yes, they DO make the best nurses! Last night I forgot to put Button into her crate at bedtime, and fell asleep with her on my bed. This morning I woke up with a fuzzy face and black nose in my face, licking me and telling me it was time to go out! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers, hugs and puppy slurps for a quick recovery!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Theresa, I am so sorry :hugging: !!! I was on vacation this past week so I have not been on much until yesterday. Thank goodness you are okay but it sucks that you are still in pain. I wish we lived closer because I would help take care of Buttons for you!! I know they would get along great.
Please let me know about the MRI results...I'm praying that its good news!! rayer: 

Thinking of you,
(((((((((((((((BIG HUGS)))))))))))))))

Celena


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your accident! I hope you have a smooth, complete recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope that you recover quickly. rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry this happened! I'll be keeping you in my prayers for a quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no :shocked: I hope you recover quickly, I always worry about things like that happening, it only takes a second and then your laid up for weeks. I know Buttons will be next to you and will be your best friend. I'll say prayers for you Theresa, I hope you have someone to help you.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:sorry: to hear about your fall - I'm familiar with the "over 60" back pain  routine, even without a fracture. Hope you feel better soon!! :flowers:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I got the results of the MRI, and happily, things aren't as bad as they thought they might be. It isn't a bad fracture... the reason they had problems seeing it properly... and it should heal OK. 

In the meantime, my back feels like *&@! and the pain meds are OK, but not fully relieving. So I'm rotating heating pads and ice packs. 

Thanks for all your concern and prayers. They are most welcome! :grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh im so sorry to hear about your fall. poor you, that sounds so painfull  ihope the mal babies are taking great care of you  good luck with your MRI scan xx


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, it's been an interesting week! 

While I was recovering from the back injury, my air conditioner bit the dust! 

Losing use of an a/c unit isn't very problematic most places, but here in North Florida, it can be critical for a senior. It was for me... I went into heat exhaustion! The problem was that although I knew it was hot, I could not tell I was getting sick because my pain medications were masking the symptoms of dehydration. Dizzy? Light-headed? Well... yeah... but the pain meds were doing that before the a/c went down. There was no difference in how I felt-- and being a native of Florida, I can usually spot dehydration symptoms coming a mile off and deal with it before it gets out of hand. So I spent last Saturday in the hospital getting my electrolytes pumped back up. However, the a/c tech had a problem finding the part they needed to fix it, so it was down for about a week. I set up the house with open windows and fans blowing cross breezes, but by Tuesday, I realized that I was relapsing back into heat exaustion, and checked into a motel to recover. It might have been OK under normal circumstances, but since I was already ailing with the back problem and trying to recover from heat exhaustion, I couldn't deal with it.

You'd have been really proud of Button! I certainly am! For a little 7-month old puppy, she was an _unreasonably_ good little girl in the motel! :wub: She didn't bark at people passing by outside the room, didn't wee on anything, didn't chew on anything, and basically just played with her toys, chewed her chewies, and cuddled with me while I recovered from the heat exhaustion. And, of course, when I took her out for her walks, her fans just adored the little diva. B) 

Now my house is no longer 95+ degrees, and things are back to normal. But it's certainly been an "exciting" two weeks! I can do with a little less excitement now...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your problems the last week or so, it seems when it rains, it pours. Especially here in Florida and with the humidity it is just about unbearable without air conditioning.
Hope you are feeling better now, glad the tests showed that it wasn't a bad fracture. So I guess you just have to wait it out now. Hopefully pain free. I will say more prayers for you to heal quickly. rayer: rayer: rayer: Where in Florida do you live?


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 8 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815195


> I am so sorry to hear about your problems the last week or so, it seems when it rains, it pours. Especially here in Florida and with the humidity it is just about unbearable without air conditioning.
> Hope you are feeling better now, glad the tests showed that it wasn't a bad fracture. So I guess you just have to wait it out now. Hopefully pain free. I will say more prayers for you to heal quickly. rayer: rayer: rayer: Where in Florida do you live?[/B]


Thanks for your prayers! They are MOST welcome! 

I live in Tallahassee. Where are you?

Since I'm in Tallahassee, well inland from the coast, we don't get any of those nice cool breezes off the Gulf like the coastal towns do. And, yes, it can get unbearable in August-Sept. It can swelter here. But there's the trade-off for not having to deal with a couple of feet of snow in the winter. Personally, I prefer not having to deal with the snow!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, so sorry about your accident. I sure hope you heal quickly. Take care.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am just outside of Silver Springs in Ocklawaha. I was hoping we were closer so that I could come and help you out a little. Kind of a long ride there though. Hope you have someone looking, helping and checking in on you though. Hope you heal soon.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 8 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815211


> I am just outside of Silver Springs in Ocklawaha. I was hoping we were closer so that I could come and help you out a little. Kind of a long ride there though. Hope you have someone looking, helping and checking in on you though. Hope you heal soon.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lucy[/B]


That was very sweet of you! :hugging: But I do have some very nice neighbors who are looking out for me. I appreciate the thought, though! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Theresa, I'm so sorry about the rotten two weeks you have had. I'm glad to read your MRI results showed injuries weren't as bad as originally thought. That doesn't make the pain any less for you though. We are in SE Florida 3/4 of the year so I feel for you with no AC. You poor thing. What a good girl Button is. I can't believe she didn't even bark at people coming and going at the motel. Dixie does on our trips up and down the coast. You tell Button her Auntie Elaine is very proud of her. She must have been overheated too. Dixie was born in FL and hates the heat. She's an AC girl for sure. I certainly hope you do better in the coming week.
[attachment=55574:Get_Well_Bunny.jpeg]


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, Elaine .

Yup, Button was an angel. I picked her up and asked, "Who are you and what have you done with my puppy?" :HistericalSmiley: I swear, she's such a little pistol at home. No, I don't think she was suffering from the heat, it was nice and cool in the motel, and she never slowed down in her playing and romping. She just didn't get into her usual mischief. 

And she had the motel staff totally bamboozled into thinking she's an angel!  We were there four days, and by the second day, most of the motel's household staff were calling her by name. B) 

I THINK she was behaving extra-good because she was in strange surroundings. That can go either way... extra good or extra acting out. I was just lucky she's the first type. :wub: 

I'll tell her how proud her Auntie Elaine is.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, Theresa.
xoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Theresa, I'm glad things were ok with the MRI, you have been through sooooo much. It has been so hot here, we have air conditioning so we just stay in. I'm glad you went to the motel, you were really watching out for yourself. I also wish I lived closer you could have came and stayed with us. Buttons and Bows would love to have met you Buttons. :wub: Matilda would have loved a playmate. Take care yourself. OK :hugging:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's hot in Texas too, as you can imagine, so I empathize there and I sympathize as well regarding back pain.
It's no fun growing older!!! Well, some of it is. :biggrin:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow Theresa I'm glad you are okay!! Been a tough 2 weeks for you hasnt it?? Hopefully things are better and your back will continue to improve :hugging: 

What a great girl Buttons has been for her Mommy!! :wub: I wished we lived closer so I could help out.....I know Haley would love to have Buttons over to play while you rested


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this, Theresa. And, I'm sorry for your accident. Prayers coming your way for a complete and speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------

